# AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht



## megaheinz (29. August 2016)

*AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

Hallo,

ich suche eine passende AIO-Wasserkühlung für meine GTX 1070 von Palit (Die kleinste Version mit 2 Lüftern, ganz schwarz)

Am besten mit nem 120 Radiator. Blick leider nicht ganz durch welche kompatible sind.

Budget 100€ +-50€.

Danke für Vorschläge


----------



## GrueneMelone (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

Wieso suchst du sowas? Was stört dich an deiner Luftkühlung? Hast du nur Platz für einen 120 oder darf es auch 140 oder 240er Radi sein?


----------



## sunshine1211 (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

versteh ich nun auch nicht so ganz, gerade die palit haben sehr gute und leise Kühlungen selbst meine 1080 ist kaum hörbar und kommt nicht auf 83 grad selbst nicht bei 33 grad Raumtemperatur liegt sie immer so 70- 76 grad


----------



## GatoTiger (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Dual, 8192 MB GDDR5

Es geht um diese Graka, nicht um die jetstream


----------



## sunshine1211 (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

https://www.arctic.ac/de_de/accelero-hybrid-iii-120.html   <<<<


----------



## megaheinz (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

Danke Sunshine1211,
genau so was suche ich! Ja, die Grafikkarte geht von der Lautstärke, aber ein Lüfter summt bei ner bestimmten Frequenz, und zweitens hab ich mal wieder lust zu basteln.


----------



## GatoTiger (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

Ich besitze genaus die selbe Graka, allerdings von Gainward.

Das mit dem Lüfter habe ich auch, es ist so ein schleifendes geräusch, nicht großartig störend aber irgentwie ärgerlich, da man bei 420 € sowas nicht erwartet!  Zum Glück ist es weniger störend als coilwhine, dennoch möchte ich eigentlich keine 100euro für einen neuen kühler ausgeben, dann hätte ich ja gleich ein besseres aber auch teurers modell nehmen können. 

habe von den Kühlkörper von ner alten gtx 570 phantom hier rumliegen, wäre ja geil wenn der passt, aber ich ahne da eher böses....


----------



## megaheinz (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

ja, 100€ sind viel, aber der Spaß am basteln ist es mir wert. Das einzige was ich mich frage, sind die ganzen V-Ram kühler dabei? oder muss man die dazu kaufen?


----------



## GatoTiger (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

so wie ich das auf der hompage sehe, wählt man für seine graka den vrm-kühlkoerper aus der passend ist.


----------



## megaheinz (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

Ja, da bin ich ja auch unschlüssig, hab die Kühlung bei notebooksbilliger für 84€ gesehen, aber da steht nix von auswählen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*



GatoTiger schrieb:


> Ich besitze genaus die selbe Graka, allerdings von Gainward.
> 
> Das mit dem Lüfter habe ich auch, es ist so ein schleifendes geräusch, nicht großartig störend aber irgentwie ärgerlich, da man bei 420 € sowas nicht erwartet!  Zum Glück ist es weniger störend als coilwhine, dennoch möchte ich eigentlich keine 100euro für einen neuen kühler ausgeben, dann hätte ich ja gleich ein besseres aber auch teurers modell nehmen können.
> 
> habe von den Kühlkörper von ner alten gtx 570 phantom hier rumliegen, wäre ja geil wenn der passt, aber ich ahne da eher böses....



Desto mehr man kauft, desto mehr weiß man auch am Ende ^^
Lochabstände? Ist doch egal, dafür gibts Kabelbinder! ..
Schraub doch einfach mal ab und berichte davon hier im Forum, würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren!

Zu der AiO. Falls du basteln willst, in Ordnung, aber eine AiO (selbst ne 280er) kann mit dem Morpheus nicht mithalten.


----------



## megaheinz (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

Netter Vorschlag, aber ich hab nach unten nicht viel platz in meinem Micro-Atx Cube, mit der AiO kann ich die Kühlung nach aussen legen, großer Vorteil. Wenn auf dem Morpheus noch Lüfter drauf sind, passt das definitiv nicht


----------



## GatoTiger (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Desto mehr man kauft, desto mehr weiß man auch am Ende ^^
> Lochabstände? Ist doch egal, dafür gibts Kabelbinder! ..
> Schraub doch einfach mal ab und berichte davon hier im Forum, würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren!
> 
> Zu der AiO. Falls du basteln willst, in Ordnung, aber eine AiO (selbst ne 280er) kann mit dem Morpheus nicht mithalten.



Was meinst du mit Lochabständen? . das man mit kabelbindern lüfter befestigen kann ich mir klar, aber de kühlkoerper selber ja wohl nicht....

Lust aufs basteln hab ich ja, allerdings habe ich mich bewusst für diese modell entschieden, da 2slot und ich mir zu weihnachten das gleiche modell 
zwecks sli kaufen wollte.

die karte ist von vibo online, ergo mindfactory, seit 30min in der warteschleife zwecks fragen zum doofen lüfter kratzen.....
den lüfter auf ueber 80% fixn hilft zwar, aber dann sind die beiden natürlich zu laut


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*



GatoTiger schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Lochabständen? . das man mit kabelbindern lüfter befestigen kann ich mir klar, aber de kühlkoerper selber ja wohl nicht....
> 
> Lust aufs basteln hab ich ja, allerdings habe ich mich bewusst für diese modell entschieden, da 2slot und ich mir zu weihnachten das gleiche modell
> zwecks sli kaufen wollte.
> ...


Vielleicht hat der Phantom Kühler von der 570 den du noch rumliegen hast ja den gleichen Lochabstand wie die Pascal? Von der 980Ti hat sich da ja nichts geändert.
Wenn du wüsstest.. ich hab schon nen Morpheus mit Kabelbindern an ner 980 Ti festgemacht, lief alles gut . Solange du genug Kabelbinder hast und alles bombenfest und mit ein bisschen Logik verankerst, passt das auf jeden Fall.
Da hätte ich lieber gleich die FTW von EVGA gekauft.. aber nunja, so ist das leider.

@megaheinz: Das ist natürlich schade.. wäre natürlich die günstigere und bessere Wahl gewesen.. ich bezweifle aber dass die AiO (120 oder 140) so viel leiser sein wird. Ich denke mal du kommst so an die 50-60°C unter voller Drehzahl und um die 65-75°C bei niedrigerer aber auch leiserer Lüfterumdrehung.


----------



## GatoTiger (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

das problem an einer aio ist ja meistens dieses eklige pumpengeräusch.....


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (29. August 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

Das.. und dann wäre da noch die Faustregel mit je 100 Watt ein 120er.. also wäre die Kühlleistung nicht soo prickelnd. Mit nem anderen Lüfter würde das dann vielleicht doch besser sein, aber der kostet ja auch noch mal ne Stange.


----------



## Peppi_1984 (10. September 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

Also soweit ich weiss gibts ja auch die 1070 mit ner wasserkühlung, msi waterforce oder so. Gabs auch schon bei der 980ti und da war wohl zumindest beim evga hybrid modell ne corsair h55 drauf. hab jetz an ner gtx780 ne h75 mit pushpull lüfter drauf und die wird bis dato nicht wärmer wie 50°C hab aber auch noch nicht lange getestet. Fixer bench mit Furmark ergab sogar nur 42°C. Also sollten die 120mm reichen und ehrlich gesagt, pumpengeräusch hör ich nix, da sind die lüfter lauter


----------



## target2804 (10. September 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*



megaheinz schrieb:


> ja, 100€ sind viel, aber der Spaß am basteln ist es mir wert. Das einzige was ich mich frage, sind die ganzen V-Ram kühler dabei? oder muss man die dazu kaufen?



100€ kostet schon der GPU Block für eine "echte" Wasserkühlung. Was du da kaufst, ist also günstig.



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Das.. und dann wäre da noch die Faustregel mit je 100 Watt ein 120er.. also wäre die Kühlleistung nicht soo prickelnd. Mit nem anderen Lüfter würde das dann vielleicht doch besser sein, aber der kostet ja auch noch mal ne Stange.



die Palit braucht 150w, sollte also passen. Die Kühlleistung wird ok sein, Lautstärke aber halt evt wie vorher


----------



## megaheinz (11. November 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, sorry für die späte Antwort. Habe mir die empfohlene AIO Wasserkühlung von Arctic Cooling gekauft. Habe sie günstig bei eBay schießen können. Hab für die 1070 Version nur 79€ bezahlt. Kühlergebniss hängt von den Lüftern ab.
Der, der dabei ist, ist nicht so der Knaller. Lautstärke ist wesentlich besser. Mich nervt es, wenn plötzlich die Lüfter lauter und leiser werden. jetzt hab ich einen konstanten Lärmpegel, den ich beim Spielen dank der Boxen eh nicht mitbekomme.

Jetzt wird gespart, nächster Schritt wird eine richtige Wasserkühlung.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (11. November 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*



target2804 schrieb:


> 100€ kostet schon der GPU Block für eine "echte" Wasserkühlung. Was du da kaufst, ist also günstig.
> 
> 
> 
> die Palit braucht 150w, sollte also passen. Die Kühlleistung wird ok sein, Lautstärke aber halt evt wie vorher



Und was hat das alles jetzt gebracht? Nichts prickelndes ..


----------



## megaheinz (11. November 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung für Palit 1070 gesucht*

Naja, GPU bei Stock 40-45 Grad bei Furmark und eine einheitliche Geräuschkulisse ohne nervige Lüftergeräusche sind das, was ich haben wollte. und es sieht cooler aus. Bin zufrieden und die richtige Wakü kommt nur, weil ich weiter basteln will


----------

